# Schlechte Performance

## gismo.100

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern auf meinem Laptop Gentoo neu installiert. Bei der Installation ist mir augefallen, das die ganzen Compilierungsvorgänge extrem lange dauern (für ne´ kernel 2,5 h  :Exclamation:  ). Kann sein das ich irgendein Eintrag in der make.conf vergessen habe.

Sysinfo: HP nc 6220 Pentium M 1,86GHZ, 512 RAM

Gruss,

Gismo

----------

## dakjo

Kann es sein, das du kein DMA aktiviert hast?

----------

## gismo.100

hab ich #hdparm -A1 /dev/hda....Hat du noch ne´ Tipp?  :Confused: 

----------

## wollja

Muss das nicht heissen

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

?

Edit 

```
hdparm -I /dev/hda
```

gibt dir die Info was alles an oder nicht an ist

----------

## gismo.100

... ja... hdprarm -d1 /dve/hda... ist auch schon passiert.... Noch ne´ Tipp?....

----------

## SinoTech

Also 2,5 Stunden für den Kernel zu kompilieren ist schon etwas lang  :Sad: . Laufen sonst noch Prozesse die die CPU komplett auslasten (Ausgabe von "top")? Hast du irgendein Programm laufen das ihn heruntertaktet (Ausgabe von "cat /proc/cpuinfo)? Ist DMS wirklich aktiviert ("hdparm -d /dev/hda" heißt nicht das es auch wirklich aktiviert wurde. Also bitte Ausgabe von "hdparm  /dev/hda"). Und poste mal die Ausgabe von "emerge --info".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## gismo.100

Hallo,

meine sysinfo´s:

cat  /proc/cpuinfo >1862.11 MHz, cach size 2048 KB, cpuid level 2, bogomips 3678.20

hdpam -d /dev/hda > using_dma = 1 (on)

Es läuft nur das Basissystem. Keine xServer gar nichts...

Ich würde ja gerne die emerge --info posten, aber da noch nicht mals bei dem Laptop der xserver lauft wüßte ich nicht wie ich ohne ne stunde zu tippen dir die ifo geben könnte. Auf welche angabe soll ich denn achten?

Gruss,

gismo

----------

## reyneke

Hi.

Du brauchst keinen Xserver dafür.

Tipp einfach folgendes auf der Kommandozeile ein:

```

emerge --info > emerge.info

```

Das sollte eine Datei namens emerge.info im aktuellen Verzeichnis erstellen, in der sich die benötigten Informationen befinden. Diese Datei transferierst Du jetzt mittels Diskette o.ä. auf einen Rechner , von dem aus Du Zugang zu diesem Forum hast und postest den Inhalt.

 Versorg uns doch generell mal mit etwas mehr Informationen bzgl. deiner Hardware und deines Systems. Ansonsten schießen hier alle Lösungsvorschläge ins Blaue.

 Deine Kodierung stimmt nicht, Sonderzeichen werden verfälscht wiedergegeben. Poste bitte in ISO-8859-1 oder ISO-8859-15.

Gruß,

rey.

----------

## gismo.100

Hallo Leute,

die Ausgabe meiner emerge --info

[list]Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups eds emboss encode expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib video_cards_i810 video_cards_i910 userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

[/list]

Ist da alles ok?

----------

## Anarcho

 *gismo.100 wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Ausgabe meiner emerge --info
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13
> ...

 

Ein paar Sachen sind sicherlich suboptimal:

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

Warum denn i386? Da solltest du schon i686 wählen.

CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

Das kannst du bedenkenlos durch

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

ersetzen. Und wenn du auf den gcc 3.4 updatest kannst du sogar

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe"

nehmen.

Allerdings dürfte das alles noch keine 2,5 h Kernelkompilierung zur Folge haben, es sei denn du hast alles im Kernel an.

Schau dochmal während des kompilieren mittels top nach was so los ist. Insbesondere die Werte für system, user und iowait sind interessant, und ob ein anderer Prozess viel CPU-Zeit benötigt.

----------

## Robmaster

könntest noch sse2 mmx sse als USE Flags eintragen.

----------

## gismo.100

Wo kann ich das eintragen?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Treborius

in die make.conf, aber das erklärt nicht 2.5h zu kernel bauen

mach mal :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge nbench
> 
> 

 

dann starten, ergebnisse posten, dann weitersehen, ich schätze ja mal stark, das dein kernel einfach ein bissl "überladen" ist, sonst könnte es noch am laptop liegen, wegen energiesparoptionen usw, aber erstmal würde ich nen bench starten, da man sich auf /proc/cpuinfo nicht wirklich verlassen sollte

----------

## Baer69

Hallo zusammen,

schau Dir mal die Prozesse mit "top" an ... auf meinem HP6120 war dort kacpid der Übeltäter und verbrauchte die ganze Leistung - ein "renice -19 pid" sollte zumindest erstmal helfen. Mit irgendeinen Update war das Ganze dann verschwunden.

----------

## tuxfan

Also ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass dein Prozessor Speedstepping unterstützt und bei der Installation auf der niedrigsten Frequenzstufe gearbeitet hat. So war es jedenfalls bei meinem Notebook bis ich den richtigen Governor eingestellt hatte. Danach ging die Post ab. 

Zudem ist es nur eine Vermutung, aber möglich wäre es noch, dass du vergessen hast die Swap-Partition einzubinden bzw. die Einbindung nicht erfolgreich war. Was sagt denn "fdisk -l /dev/hda"? Wenn du die Festplatte woanders dran hast, musst du natürlich den Befehl entsprechend anpassen.

Hm, mehr fällt mir auch erst mal nicht ein, aber vielleicht war ja das richtige dabei.   :Question: 

----------

## hoschi

Dann hätte der Effekt aber erst nach dem fertigstellen des ersten eignen Kernels auftreten dürfen, wenn er da den Powersave-Governor als Default gewählt hat. Aber selbst mit 800MHz dürfte ein Pentium-M niemals 2,5 Stunden für einen Kernel brauchen.

----------

## Earthwings

Ist ACPI Throttling deaktivert? 

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/throttling
```

 sollte als aktiven Zustand T0 ausgeben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hab bei mir das Phänomen (Pentium-M):

Start mit Strom: Full

Start ohne Strom: 799Mhz

Evtl bei dir das gleiche?

Aber, auch ohne Strom, geht nen Kernel innerhalb von 20 Min --> 1,6Mb großer Kernel

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *gismo.100 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei der Installation ist mir augefallen, das die ganzen Compilierungsvorgänge extrem lange dauern (für ne´ kernel 2,5 h  ).
> 
> Sysinfo: HP nc 6220 Pentium M 1,86GHZ, 512 RAM
> ...

 

Erkennt gentoo Deinen RAM korrekt? Was sagt denn free? Ich hatte mal das Phänomen, daß von den zwei Speicherriegeln (128 MB und 512 MB) nur der kleine von Linux erkannt wurde, obwohl das BIOS korrekt 640 MB gemeldet hat. Und die Kiste war dann mit X, KDE, Mozilla und einem emerge total ausgelastet, weil der Rechner die ganze Zeit nur mit swappen beschäftigt war.   :Wink: 

----------

